# Dog became aggressive after vaccine



## Paul Liu (Aug 3, 2017)

I got my husky puppy vaccinated last Saturday, she got rabies vaccine and a couple of something else. After that her personality looked like was changed, she started biting people, and corrections of things she did wrong would get her mad. I saw something on internet called "rabies miasm", has anybody experienced that? Will this bad behavior be recovered automatically? It is really frustrating.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

How old is she? How do you correct her?


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 3, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> How old is she? How do you correct her?


12 weeks, for example if she bites anything or if she is distracted when walking, if I hold her and move her out of the spot, there used to be no problems before, now she bites and makes angry noice.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Paul Liu said:


> 12 weeks, for example if she bites anything or if she is distracted when walking, if I hold her and move her out of the spot, there used to be no problems before, now she bites and makes angry noice.


Puppies bite, and it's only going to get worse as she starts teething. Im not sure what you mean by angry noise

Have you spoken to your vet about your concerns? She may be feeling a little tender after the vaccine, or it could be something completely unrelated that happens to have coincided with the vaccine.

I would be very wary of articles from the holistic style websites, who spend their time bashing vets and cashing in on the fact that people do love their pets and are constantly trying to do the best for them. Here is a great article that @ouesi posted a couple of days ago

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...alth-magazine-doesnt-want-you-to-know.454365/


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Where are you from? 12 weeks seems young for a rabies vaccination


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Well be positive,, if your dog has had the vaccine at least when it bite you there no chance you will get rabies..

Honestly if you look hard enough there is a vet bashing site for everything from vaccines to nail clipping.. At 12 weeks many pups get nippy and naughty. Get yourself to a training class if you are worried some exersize and training might help focus your pup and calm it down a bit.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Vaccination reactions are very real, but in your case i would imagine its more to do with age and possibly poor handling.

Rather than correcting her, perhaps teach her an alternative behaviour. 

Sounds very much like she is finding her confidence, not liking what you are doing to her when she does something you dont like, and is reacting perfectly normally.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Little P said:


> Where are you from? 12 weeks seems young for a rabies vaccination


12 weeks is when the rabies vaccination is done all across europe. that's why the dogs can cross borders at 15 weeks - 21 day post rabies vaccination.


----------

